# I need a frikking DM (online)



## MutantHamster (Jun 22, 2002)

I wanna join an online game anything is cool accept PBem. 
As far as rules and stuff I dont really mind playing in any campaign setting, I just wnat to play a character because ive been dming so much lately, but dont worry im very into rp and not a munchkin


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 23, 2002)

How about a message-based game set underwater?   

   There are currently three openings in "Beneath the Pinnacles of Azor'alq" (BPAA), a 3e D&D World of Greyhawk message-based game (Play-by-Post) set beneath the surface of the Dramidj Ocean. The current level of play is between 4 to 7. New players are welcome to create characters ranging from levels 2 through 4. The campaign, which uses the "core rules of 3e, select supplements from 2e, and the heart of 1e", is designed for those interested in participating in a work of coauthored interactive fiction. 

   Now enjoying its fourth year, the BPAA campaign was created in 1998. 

   In the campaign, I post a new "Chapter" once a week. During the week, the players respond to events in the Chapter, to NPCs, and to one another. I will add updates as time permits. The next week, I post a new Chapter. While this method of game play requires a degree of patience and the occasional spell-checker, I have found it one of the best options for those with hectic schedules.

   The party is currently 250 fathoms beneath the surface of the sea, in a sunken lighthouse known as the Nighthouse. Their hostess, a spectral hag, is preparing them for a perilous quest.


----------



## MutantHamster (Jun 24, 2002)

no


----------



## bloodymage (Jun 27, 2002)

*Play-by-post online RP gaming*

Go here: http://www.macrayskeep.com


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 6, 2002)

Post a start up thread in the In Character forum here at En World and i'm sure you will get a game going fairly quick. It's always worked in my experiance, so that's my two cents. Hope you find something.


----------

